# ZelGear BeaveR-2 and OtteR-4: New type of frameless R2 and R4



## sammyphsyco (Aug 15, 2012)

Pictures, prices..........?


----------



## lfromzel (Jun 9, 2009)

zelgear

You will find both pictures and prices there. 

Cheers,
Len


----------

